# Homeschooling in oklahoma



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi girls, anyone homeschool near the Tulsa area?


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

We have decided to homeschool our 2nd grader daughter this year and we live East of Tulsa. I am so confused on where to start or what to buy.:huh:


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

We are in Copan is that near enough? I have 3 kids and homeschool two, the two I homeschool are 12 yr old boy, and 9 year old girl


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

I live about 60 miles East of Tulsa. I am looking online to try to find out what I need to do and buy for homeschooling. It is all a little overwhelming. A friend suggested the Sonlight Curriculum, but it is almost $900.00. I cannot afford that. I think I will try Mardel because I want a Christian based curriculum. What have you used and are you happy with it?


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

I would be north east of tahlequah about 15 minutes  we just now are workingbon 2nd grade and also 5th grade. Sonlight is good but soo involved!! I'd recommend Christian light publications for a beginner, but I'd download their placement test and be sure you get the right level. It's cheap. Each grade comes in 10 light units, and a teachers manual covers light units 1-5 and 6-10. So you could try it cheaply and if it doesn't fit, then try something new. We like it  sounds like we are close. I have a almost 11 yr old daughter and a 9 yr old son, and a 3 yr old daughter. We are moving in 3 days  wanna get together?


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah that would be great to get together. We are about 40 miles straight north of Taulequah. Are you moving somewhere here close or away from this area? I'll send you a pm


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi,
I wrote a message but it disappeared lol. I took my son to bibliomania, it is a new/used curriculum store in tulsa. The first year I homeschooled my son I was able to get all his curriculum for $200 for the year. 
We have used saxon math, Bob jones university history, alpha omega life pac science, learning english with the bible, and a book that I don't remember off hand but it combined reading novels with math and language arts. My son loved the math, science, history, and the book that combined reading with the other activities, he did not care for learning english with the bible.
TTYL,
Rea


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

bibliomania! i will have to see that store, i havent yet been to the big city yet ) we are staying in this area, it is our new home so we are totally new, and really need some friends  id love to have a play day maybe between here and tulsa so we could all meet and visit while kids played? anyone wanna join me?


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi,
We would love to try to get together and meet! We loved going to biblimania, she (the woman who own's it) has homeschooled her kids, and the last time we were there she had a playroom set up. That worked great for my younger kids, even my oldest son, after we picked curriculum went to play while I browsed lol. I picked up a book about all the different curriculum's available. Brand new it was almost $30 at the time, I picked up there for 15. I will have to think about the name of the book , it was very useful for gettting started.
Ttyl,
Rea:sing:


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

Mom in Oklahoma and Mamaof3peas. I would love for all of us to get together sometime. I live in Salina, Ok about 60 miles East of Tulsa, but I work in tulsa about 14 days a month. I work nights 7pm-7am and could meet before work or something. I know the hours at Bibliomania are changing this week and only open for 4 days and limited hours. I would still like to find others in our area so the kids can socialize with ones their age. My daughte is 7. Hope to hear from you all. Also this is our first year and it feels really odd.
Thanks
Vikki


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi guy's,
I am planning to take the kids to the castle of muskogee, they have never been there, I was there once when I was about nine. I would like to see it again, and I think the kids would enjoy it. Any who, let me know if that might work out for you guys.
ttyl,
Rea


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to butt in, lol (saw Oklahoma in the thread title), but the last I knew the castle wasn't open every day, only during one of their promotions. The next thing will probably be the Halloween festival that starts at the end of this month. It is a great place, with lots of fun things to do! 

I used to do the Renaissance faire every year and the Boare's Heade Feaste a couple of times. Did the fireworks once and Halloween once. 

Here's the website, you can check the calendar and maybe even contact them to find out more: http://www.okcastle.com/ Just wouldn't want you to waste time driving, only to find out they're closed, with a car full of disappointed kids, lol!


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks Callie,
The calendar says they are open on the 30th of this month, and weekends in oct. I am trying to look at our calendars and find a good time for all of us then I will post or p.m. and see if it works for anyone. I have already had a car full of dissapointed kids already once this year. When we were going to the tulsa observatory I got lost, when we finally got there the observsatory was closed. LOL I went ahead and bought a family annual membership, now they are asking me about the monthly star parties the observatory has. lol
ttyl,
Rea


----------

